# Oh Please Dear God No



## wokofshame (Jun 24, 2008)

alright........ sigh..... i am not going to mention person's name but if he/she reads this i am sure they'll know it's them.
I headed from WRJ vermont up to MTL w/ 4 other people, ran into 2 making money in town, another 2 popped their heads up later(came in on the next train), this is about one of those 2. 
the 5 of us sat around drinking nattys in a boxcar waiting for the NECR 323 to leave, things started getting louder and i kept shhhhhh-ing people "hey we're trespassing here, you'd better be quiet",etc.
no-one but me and one other kid shut up. i keep telling them "hey the crew's gonna be on duty at 0230, they may make a walking inspection, you'd better be quiet by then". "what?" yeah, it's federal law rr crews must do this after a certain amount of time train has been sitting.
Loudly, this person exclaims "YOU KNOW, THERE ARE LOTS OF LAWS THEY DONT FOLLOW. SPEED LIMITS"
shhhhhhhh....
by now i want this person and their partner off "my" boxcar. they can't stay quiet and beer is no excuse.
we talk about the hiline, and a town in mt. it turns out me and these 2 have both met CC Rider..... well-known old-skool tramp retired in montana. "did you stay with her?"
"WE LEFT AFTER A DAY, SHE'S A REDNECK BITCH" "SHE HAD RULES AND SHIT"
shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
"maybe you need to be a little more respectful of your elders and people who've ridden more than us" especially wrecking crew, i think to myself. it's lucky for these kids haven't run into some other, less friendly wrecking crew peeps
this person (and 2 others) isn't quiet the entire time, luckily evryone passes out before crew comes on duty.
in MTL, this person asks for socks at the drop-in "i have no socks"...whine after I saw this person throw away almost brand new, just wet and dirty, not crusty, white socks because they were wet. this person carries a cell-phone, i'm sure paid for by their dad. there are local kids in a bad way,heroin addicts, abused kids, fucked-up kids who come to pop's, who need sox---and this person just wastes and throws away when they are not even in need.
anyway, there's more i could say (ran outta time),
but PLEASE do not be like this person, my fellow travellers. there is only one word for this inconsiderate behaviour: oogle.
you will not be welcome in ANY circle or around any fire if you act like this.
whooo, got that out of my system :?


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jun 27, 2008)

Hehe...worded well. Good to hear you get that out there. People should listen to what others have to say, especially if it comes from someone with good riding skills, like yourself.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 27, 2008)

Knowitallism strikes again.


----------



## kai (Jul 9, 2008)

haha I remember that particular american in Montreal with a cell phone!

crazy kids these days!


----------



## Ravie (Jul 20, 2008)

Cheers to making them shut the fuck up!


----------



## Mosquito (Jul 20, 2008)

if you yack yack yack yack yack yack yack yack yack yack yack yack yack? Ill tie your arms and legs up and put you in a sack =D


----------



## TBone (Jul 23, 2008)

Fucking Jabbers haha


----------



## john1158 (Jul 23, 2008)

MURT said:


> alright........ sigh..... i am not going to mention person's name but if he/she reads this i am sure they'll know it's them.
> I headed from WRJ vermont up to MTL w/ 4 other people, ran into 2 making money in town, another 2 popped their heads up later(came in on the next train), this is about one of those 2.
> the 5 of us sat around drinking nattys in a boxcar waiting for the NECR 323 to leave, things started getting louder and i kept shhhhhh-ing people "hey we're trespassing here, you'd better be quiet",etc.
> no-one but me and one other kid shut up. i keep telling them "hey the crew's gonna be on duty at 0230, they may make a walking inspection, you'd better be quiet by then". "what?" yeah, it's federal law rr crews must do this after a certain amount of time train has been sitting.
> ...



where these people hanging out in Fullom park by chance???


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 23, 2008)

Nope, at least not before I left. Did you see the kid who poured a bottle of rubbing alcohol up his ass in Fullum? I was sorry to miss it.


----------



## john1158 (Jul 24, 2008)

MURT said:


> Nope, at least not before I left. Did you see the kid who poured a bottle of <a style='text-decoration: none; border-bottom: 3px double;' href="http://www.serverlogic3.com/lm/rtl3.asp?si=22&k=rubbing%20alcohol" onmouseover="window.status='rubbing alcohol'; return true;" onmouseout="window.status=''; return true;">rubbing alcohol</a> up his ass in Fullum? I was sorry to miss it.



no i did not see that....
fullum was pretty dead while i was in town....well rob and margret, and kerr where down there most days at least...
i plan on heading back to monteal next month sometime....


----------



## Dameon (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, I think I probably would have left the car rather than ride with them and probably get caught because they can't shut the fuck up.


----------

